# Como conectar un ecualizador de un minicompónente en un amplificador de carro



## maurice (Jun 27, 2008)

tengo un problema,tengo un amplificador jensen de 100w en mi carro,lo que quiero hacerle es conectar un ecualizador de minicomponente marca hitachi,mi duda si se puede hacer?y si se puede, como?y donde conectarlo.




gracias  saludos


----------



## santiago (Jun 27, 2008)

es pasivo o activo el ecualizador?

saludos


----------

